# Domain Masking?



## shadz (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently bought a domain from Yahoo.com, forwarded it to go to my site (which is hosted elsewhere), and when I go to my site it works fine.

The thing is though, if i click on a link (ex. domain.com/forums) the address still says domain.com. I'm not sure if this has been asked before or not, but how can I do this?

Thanks.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I suggest you are saying that the URL is not showing anything after the */*?


----------



## shadz (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry if I wasn't being clear enough, but yea.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Some domain management services will permit redirection with masking - this is where the domain name shows in the URL line rather than the actual host address.

Forinstance, a webmaster buys mydomain.com from a domain service (like GoDaddy), but wants the site to live on their http://home.myisp/~myaccount service.

A masked redirect would show http://mydomain.com in the URL line. Without masking the http://home.myisp/~myaccount would show.

What you are describing sounds more like what happens when you have a frames based site. The URL in the URL line is the one for the underlying frame. Sub-sites are shown in the main frame, but their URL doesn't appear in the URL line. This isn't masking. It's just the way frames work.


----------



## shadz (Aug 25, 2007)

Eh, Maybe if I explained it this way,

Domain.com is forwarding the browsers to my site (ex. http://home.myisp/~myaccount), and is masking the URL with the "Domain.com", but say if i try to browse any of my sites content.. (ex. http://home.myisp/~myaccount/page3.php), which would be Domain.com/page3.php. Nothing of that sort works, all this domain masking seems to do is forward them to my site and cover up the address bar with a domain name, rather than change on a new page. Is there anyway I could have my domain change with the content I'm browsing? (ex. http://home.myisp/~myaccount/page3.php -> domain.com/page3.php)


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

The only time I've seen that happen is when the page being viewed is a frames page. 

I'm not really fond of frames, so I don't do much offline editing using them. The sites I manage for two CAP units are framed sites, but they are edited using Trellix, so the frame aspect is handled automatically.


----------

